# Ladies, You Know you Wanna



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 2, 2008)

So, I noticed that all you ladies want us to post these "revealing" sexy pictures of ourselves. You know what, I haven't seen many of you FFA post any "revealing" sexy pictures. So how about it, it seems only fair that we post pictures, you should be so kind as to post yours :eat1:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree... it's only fair


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have a preference for certain FFAs to post or is it an open party?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gah...alright, I'll put this one up again, for probably 24-48 hours. Then it'll disappear from the boards again...

Come on girls, if this old lady can do it you can too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

.......................


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 2, 2008)

Woohoo! Very smexy there m'lady!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Curtsies*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 2, 2008)

All is welcome/drooled over


----------



## fatboy1004 (Apr 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Gah...alright, I'll put this one up again, for probably 24-48 hours. Then it'll disappear from the boards again...
> 
> Come on girls, if this old lady can do it you can too!




Super way hot! Very sultry, too. Your bf is a lucky guy!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## topher38 (Apr 2, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOO WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW 
Drool DAmn


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, you three sexy ladies are a tough act to follow. Mmmmaybe I'll post something some other time


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 3, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Gah...alright, I'll put this one up again, for probably 24-48 hours. Then it'll disappear from the boards again...
> 
> Come on girls, if this old lady can do it you can too!



You know, you make it real difficult to stare at your boobs when you have such beautiful eyes  I wore out the wheel on my mouse scrolling back and forth


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 3, 2008)

*one little FFA in Maryland checking in*  

View attachment wendybed1.jpg


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *one little FFA in Maryland checking in*



you forgot to add BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## topher38 (Apr 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *one little FFA in Maryland checking in*


Just one word superdooperwowsDAmnsneesmeadroolcupbad.....


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, thanks for all the great pictures so far everyone. There is only one requirement to post a picture here, Green Eyed Fairly, you gotta be an FFA, so I think that would qualify you to post. And I promise to post some of my pictures real soon.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *one little FFA in Maryland checking in*



Wow, where have you been all my life?


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2008)

I honestly don't know why I even bothered posting in this thread at all.


:doh:


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok...I'll post one too


----------



## Smite (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think "God damn" has came out of my mouth as much as this thread has made it!


----------



## intraultra (Apr 3, 2008)

hdangel, my god...

well here is my contribution. hopefully this thread motivates the boys to post more.

also, as an aside to rocczilla, (i would just message you but considering our last exchange i decided against it ) i swear i saw you...yesterday i think. on liacouras walk. is that even possible? if not, it was totally your doppelganger.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 3, 2008)

Pictures are fun. xP


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 3, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Pictures are fun. xP



OMG. 

That is stunning.

If I ever turn gay, i shall call you.

<3


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 3, 2008)

so many lovely FFA's here!!!


----------



## snowyskies (Apr 3, 2008)

because its fun to be a camerawhore sometimes... 

View attachment 016.JPG


----------



## Aireman (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Ladies! Your all very sexy and attractive! (o.k. DAAHAMMMM HOT) guess i'll post some pic's I took this week. Soon as I get home to size and download them.


----------



## Tad (Apr 3, 2008)

I admit I'm surprised how readily people agree to post these pics....but I don't meant that in a bad way! More like "Wow, if I'd known, I'd have asked years ago :doh:" 

Anyway, thanks to everyone who has shared their pic already. It is cool to see the variety in FFA, and each picture has had its cool features, from Surly's mass of ringlets to Mary's spread of tatoos, you are all really distinctive :wubu: you all!

And.....I think it must be demonstrable fact that women are just more attractive than men!


----------



## topher38 (Apr 3, 2008)

still speechless and thats says a lot.....


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies for bellying up to the bar and showing us guys & ladies a different side we dont normally get to see. Great pics, everyone!!!


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Thanks ladies for bellying up to the bar and showing us guys & ladies a different side we dont normally get to see. Great pics, everyone!!!



I'll add my hearty amen to that! You're a
group of very lovely ladies.


----------



## mischel (Apr 3, 2008)

Fav thread of all time?! Yeah... it is *GGGGGG*

wantabelly, your turn now .


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *one little FFA in Maryland checking in*



wow...outstanding
too great for words


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 3, 2008)

intraultra said:


> hdangel, my god...
> 
> well here is my contribution. hopefully this thread motivates the boys to post more.
> 
> also, as an aside to rocczilla, (i would just message you but considering our last exchange i decided against it ) i swear i saw you...yesterday i think. on liacouras walk. is that even possible? if not, it was totally your doppelganger.



It's entirely possible. I go to Temple lol.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 3, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Pictures are fun. xP



DROOOOLLLLLLLLLLL



Beautiful as always, my dear


----------



## Goreki (Apr 4, 2008)

whoa! I was going to post something, but after HDANGEL15, and Mary, I'm going to hide in my hole.  you guys are stunning!

All the other ladies in here are absolutely gorgeous as well! I love the angles!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 4, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I honestly don't know why I even bothered posting in this thread at all.
> 
> 
> :doh:



Um, cause your like one of the hottest chicks in Canada. That's why. 
P.S. I like the sans glasses look 



Smite said:


> I don't think "God damn" has came out of my mouth as much as this thread has made it!



I second that, I can't calm down enough to know which pics to comment on, I'm wearing out the 'Back" and "Forward" buttons on my browser. HD, holy shit, you should post waaaaaaaay more pics!!!


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 4, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> because its fun to be a camerawhore sometimes...



Snowy, I gotta say...:smitten:
nothing makes you feel more perverted than watching random women willing post pictures for sheer enjoyment of a whim


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't find any recent half naked photos I can post without being forced to charge you all 25 cents a piece.  Here's an old one. I'm fatter now though.


----------



## imfree (Apr 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't find any recent half naked photos I can post without being forced to charge you all 25 cents a piece.  Here's an old one. I'm fatter now though.



Wow, Lilly, your beauty is plainly obvious
at every size.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 4, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't find any recent half naked photos I can post without being forced to charge you all 25 cents a piece.  Here's an old one. I'm fatter now though.



Heavy Heavy sigh :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten: :smitten:


----------



## snowyskies (Apr 4, 2008)

Ninja_Panda said:


> Snowy, I gotta say...:smitten:
> nothing makes you feel more perverted than watching random women willing post pictures for sheer enjoyment of a whim



haha thanks ninja *blushes*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 4, 2008)

mischel said:


> Fav thread of all time?! Yeah... it is *GGGGGG*
> 
> wantabelly, your turn now .




I concur. Best thread.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 4, 2008)

Agreed. Best Thread Ever.


----------



## Smite (Apr 4, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> because its fun to be a camerawhore sometimes...













God...damn....


----------



## snowyskies (Apr 5, 2008)

Smite said:


> God...damn....



thanks smite... 

you boys are so sweet you're making me blush... anymore of that and i might have to post another picture


----------



## Smite (Apr 5, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> you boys are so sweet you're making me blush... anymore of that and i might have to post another picture



if that's the case then....................................

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 5, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> ...anymore of that and i might have to post another picture



Really, only ONE??


----------



## snowyskies (Apr 5, 2008)

well you two were certainly quick to respond lol... well what the hell... how about a 2 for 1 deal?:batting:

well boys, whaddaya think? hehe sorry about the myspace like quality of the first one but hey it happens sometimes 

View attachment 009 (2).JPG


View attachment 012.JPG


----------



## Smite (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I might be shipping off to boston...


Alright, bad joke but wow...like wow...


----------



## homersimpson (Apr 5, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Pictures are fun. xP


LOVe the tats....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> Wow, Lilly, your beauty is plainly obvious
> at every size.





daddyoh70 said:


> Heavy Heavy sigh :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten: :smitten:



:blush: Thank you both so much.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 6, 2008)

<Sigh> Ladies, very lovely! :wubu:


----------



## Eroica86 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## topher38 (Apr 6, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


>



Very very nice thank you for posting :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## homersimpson (Apr 6, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


>


U can be my angel anytime!!!


----------



## Smite (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah....Eroica has left me speechless...


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 6, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> well boys, whaddaya think? hehe sorry about the myspace like quality of the first one but hey it happens sometimes



what, that picture isn't myspace quality...it isn't slutty enough.


----------



## fatboy1004 (Apr 7, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


>



Great picture Surly! Love the "no-glasses" look, too. 

Ever think about a more...appropriate s/n? Like maybe...SultrySomething?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 7, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> well you two were certainly quick to respond lol... well what the hell... how about a 2 for 1 deal?:batting:
> 
> well boys, whaddaya think? hehe sorry about the myspace like quality of the first one but hey it happens sometimes



Wow... you are absolutely stunning. Your tummy looks like a nice place to sleep... :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 7, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


>



Wow... just wow. I'm speechless.

Brb, whiping the drool off my keyboard


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 7, 2008)

all I can say after looking at this thread is yowza :shocked::smitten:


----------



## Tad (Apr 7, 2008)

fatboy1004 said:


> Great picture Surly! Love the "no-glasses" look, too.
> 
> Ever think about a more...appropriate s/n? Like maybe...SultrySomething?



Oh, I second that motion--it would match up so much better with who you seem to be! :bow:


----------



## topher38 (Apr 7, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


>



Ok if I am ever near BC can I come by and just drool at you..please please just a little... :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, boys

My ego is feeling quite pretty today


:wubu::blush:


----------



## topher38 (Apr 7, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, boys
> 
> My ego is feeling quite pretty today
> 
> ...



I can pet your ego as I drool :smitten: Couldn't help myself


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Apr 7, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


>


hahahaha, something that heavenly has got to be fattening.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey there. I'm a FFA. I have pictures posted on another site. I'm not going to repost them here but you can follow the links to check them out 

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_photo_album/ff_photo_pic.php?content_id=11538&rowstart=0&gender=0
http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_photo_album/ff_photo_pic.php?content_id=11537&rowstart=1&gender=0
http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_photo_album/ff_photo_pic.php?content_id=11536&rowstart=2&gender=0

For the record, I'm not a feeder. FF was the first "fat" site I came across and someone there pointed me in this direction. Anyhow enjoy.


----------



## topher38 (Apr 7, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> Hey there. I'm a FFA. I have pictures posted on another site. I'm not going to repost them here but you can follow the links to check them out
> 
> http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_photo_album/ff_photo_pic.php?content_id=11538&rowstart=0&gender=0
> http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_photo_album/ff_photo_pic.php?content_id=11537&rowstart=1&gender=0
> ...



CK you always look good sweetie :smitten:


----------



## Smite (Apr 7, 2008)

topher38 said:


> CK you always look good sweetie :smitten:



Agreed!


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> Hey there. I'm a FFA. I have pictures posted on another site. I'm not going to repost them here but you can follow the links to check them out
> 
> http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_photo_album/ff_photo_pic.php?content_id=11538&rowstart=0&gender=0
> http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_photo_album/ff_photo_pic.php?content_id=11537&rowstart=1&gender=0
> ...



Fotas bonitas! Pues, cada de las mujeres son MUY bonitas.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

*you all do this Resident cougar good ego inflation..and such lovely ladies to share the thread with!!!!!:smitten:*



IwannabeVERYfat said:


> you forgot to add BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!





topher38 said:


> Just one word superdooperwowsDAmnsneesmeadroolcupbad.....





rocczilla said:


> Wow, where have you been all my life?





intraultra said:


> hdangel, my god...





free2beme04 said:


> wow...outstanding
> too great for words





Goreki said:


> whoa! I was going to post something, but after HDANGEL15, and Mary, I'm going to hide in my hole.  you guys are stunning!
> 
> All the other ladies in here are absolutely gorgeous as well! I love the angles!





daddyoh70 said:


> HD, holy shit, you should post waaaaaaaay more pics!!!


----------



## topher38 (Apr 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you all do this Resident cougar good ego inflation..and such lovely ladies to share the thread with!!!!!:smitten:*



well hell I'm all about petting the Ego  and anything else I can pet


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 8, 2008)

Best. Thread. EVER! Woohoo! All the ladies are LOVELY! :wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 8, 2008)

I've always prefered larger girls, but damn girl.... flawless, and god i love piercings lol

edit: @post 23, MEA


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok people...

Don't make me regret this!! 
[I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
But pleeease be nice.

Mary set the bar too high...*cries* 

View attachment sarah beth.jpg


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 9, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...



::drool::

Oh no, please, don't mind me. I love thin ladies too. :smitten::wubu:


----------



## topher38 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...



Holy F'n &^*% WOW Thank you there is a God :happy:


----------



## Smite (Apr 9, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...




Wow...I can't find any "mouth drops to the floor" gifs but damn :O


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 10, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...



Um... no offense to Mary, but the bar has just been raised with that boo-tay :smitten:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 10, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...




I don't know why you are self conscious about posting pics. you look great.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 10, 2008)

*squeezes eyes shut and posts*
I'm sorry about the poor quality. There are teenage boys next door who would have probably love me to take this with the blinds open in better light but...






I'll try to convince someone to help me take a better one, maybe.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 10, 2008)

ya all are very sexy....and this is coming from a gay man and especially you banshee you are a scream...get it banshee, scream...oops too early for stupid humor..

now about some cheese cake from you ladies...if the men can bare the with no shirts, I dont see any reason why not the ladies...now that is fair?

I want to see what I have missed over the years and see if my memory is still good...

:bow:


----------



## love dubh (Apr 10, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...



Well. I've certainly caught the gay. Girl, you're looking FINE, and don't let no one tell you otherwise. Looks like it took some work - be proud of it!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 10, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> ya all are very sexy....and this is coming from a gay man and especially you banshee you are a scream...get it banshee, scream...oops too early for stupid humor..
> 
> now about some cheese cake from you ladies...if the men can bare the with no shirts, I dont see any reason why not the ladies...now that is fair?
> 
> ...



Because women have tits and guys don't. They can't show bare breasts, so bare backs and cheeky shots are all you're going to get - without the banhammer coming down on these fine women, anyhoo. :/


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 10, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Because women have tits and guys don't. They can't show bare breasts, so bare backs and cheeky shots are all you're going to get - without the banhammer coming down on these fine women, anyhoo. :/



tits are tits and though a thing of beauty and this is a adult website...I think the men would love to see the works of arts on a woman...does sucking up work?

ok..how about wet t shirt pics? lol


----------



## topher38 (Apr 10, 2008)

Goreki said:


> *squeezes eyes shut and posts*
> I'm sorry about the poor quality. There are teenage boys next door who would have probably love me to take this with the blinds open in better light but...
> 
> 
> ...



Sweetie if I was one of the boys next door I would want to see the blinds open also....*fantastic*


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 10, 2008)

Goreki said:


> There are teenage boys next door who would have probably love me to take this with the blinds open in better light but...



::wipes drool from his chin::

Lovely, absolutely lovely! :smitten:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 10, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...



*drools* SarahBeth, you're sexy. 



I wish I had a butt. *tear*


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 11, 2008)

I have seen some bhm have tits that rival some women and they show them

now how about my sweet adorable sexy banshee? did I say sexy? adorable

how am I doing? lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 11, 2008)

Guys = ok according to board rules.

Girls = not ok. 

Nippleage for women is not allowed on the boards.

yes I agree some guys definitely rival some of the women. However, we is in the US, and as close to Canada as I am, I still can't go around topless in the summer, while my sisters to the north and across the bridge can (or so I've heard) and the guys can go topless without anyone taking a second look. (well maybe except me and some of the other ladies here on the board etc.)

/mod


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 11, 2008)

how about pasty? lol or chocolate chips covering the tits lol


I am such a laugh riot


but I understand...it does not seem fair to the lovely ladies here...


:bow:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 11, 2008)

Eh we get over it...


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep. It's not illegal for women to go topless here (BC) but you don't see it very often. Mostly at granola type folk fests and Pride parades etc. Haha.


Good lord, I can't imagine riding a bike around with my rack swaying in the wind. :doh:


----------



## Tad (Apr 11, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Yep. It's not illegal for women to go topless here (BC) but you don't see it very often. Mostly at granola type folk fests and Pride parades etc. Haha.
> 
> 
> Good lord, I can't imagine riding a bike around with my rack swaying in the wind. :doh:



Pretty much the same her in Ontario, if even that much. It is legal, but nobody really does it. Not particularly surprising I suppose. Check back in a generation and maybe it will have changed some, but I wouldn't count on it.

Then again, I've been on the beaches in southern France, and when everybody is topless.....eh, not so exciting anyway. By and large I think a little mystery is actually more interesting.


----------



## homersimpson (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn...i'm gone for a few days and i almost missed this.... YUMMY!


----------



## Melian (Apr 12, 2008)

What the hell....

enjoy...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 12, 2008)

Melian said:


> What the hell....
> 
> enjoy...



Um :smitten::smitten::smitten:

I NEED to move to Canada... and be your love slave lol


----------



## Smite (Apr 12, 2008)

Melian said:


> What the hell....
> 
> enjoy...



:smitten::smitten:


----------



## topher38 (Apr 12, 2008)

Melian said:


> What the hell....
> 
> enjoy...



DAMN wished I would have known ya when I lived in Mississauga....HOT HOT HOT:wubu:


----------



## homersimpson (Apr 13, 2008)

Melian said:


> What the hell....
> 
> enjoy...


Gota love a gurl with a whip....or u'll be hurt'en.

TOOL rocks! lol i see the poster.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 13, 2008)

Melian said:


> What the hell....
> 
> enjoy...




I'm in love with the outfit! Those boots = badass.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2008)

I seriously thought that was a picture of a mannequin at first :doh:

I need coffee, stat


----------



## Melian (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you, all. *nods*

Mary: the dress is from a company called Vinyl Dolls. They make custom PVC dresses and other clothes at REALLY fair prices. They're on myspace, if you're interested.



Surlysomething said:


> I seriously thought that was a picture of a mannequin at first :doh:
> 
> I need coffee, stat



The headlessness doesn't help, huh?


----------



## topher38 (Apr 13, 2008)

Melian said:


> Thank you, all. *nods*
> 
> Mary: the dress is from a company called Vinyl Dolls. They make custom PVC dresses and other clothes at REALLY fair prices. They're on myspace, if you're interested.
> 
> ...



All I can say is us men we all want more HEAD.... going life without head is not so good. so please next photo give me head


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 13, 2008)

topher38 said:


> All I can say is us men we all want more HEAD.... going life without head is not so good. so please next photo give me head



don you guys get enough? I thought the straight man can get it all the time. 

lol

i dont get any at all bye choice....


but that is another story...


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 14, 2008)

this is a little late but I wanted to say THANKS for all the positive responses to my post of me in my undies. lol. I was nervous, but the reaction from you guys was awesome 

And Melian:

GORGEOUS!!!!!! I'm lusting after your...um, everything. Very hot.
And I agree with Mary, the JTHM boots are rockin'.

xP


----------



## Kazak (Apr 14, 2008)

we NEED more Love Metal!!!! ok i need more. ok i guess i dont need more, but i sure do want more! so please, please MORE LOVE METAL!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 15, 2008)

Kazak said:


> we NEED more Love Metal!!!! ok i need more. ok i guess i dont need more, but i sure do want more! so please, please MORE LOVE METAL!!!!



I second that notion. You are a work of art, dear.


----------



## otherland78 (Apr 15, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> because its fun to be a camerawhore sometimes...



as i saw those pics and especially yours hummm... i suppose i´m going to be a fan of camrawhore in the next time ....

i like those pics of ffa´s so nice to see you pretty girls liking a little substance on your men and beeing so pretty huh ..damn i raised in the wrong country 

:doh:


----------



## otherland78 (Apr 15, 2008)

Melian said:


> What the hell....
> 
> enjoy...



Arggh! wow ! and you like your men a little hmm...more arghh you are soo perfect only your country isn´t  haha nice pic

:blush:


----------



## otherland78 (Apr 15, 2008)

:batting:


Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...



WoW soo sexy this one although you shouldn´t get any thinner for me lol ;_)

perfect shape and nice ( hmm butt  )

:smitten:

have a great hump day then  lolz


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 20, 2008)

intraultra said:


> hdangel, my god...
> 
> well here is my contribution. hopefully this thread motivates the boys to post more.
> 
> also, as an aside to rocczilla, (i would just message you but considering our last exchange i decided against it ) i swear i saw you...yesterday i think. on liacouras walk. is that even possible? if not, it was totally your doppelganger.



Oh yeah! Thanks for the sexy photo intraultra. Now only if your belly could peek out a little more, haha.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 23, 2008)

Please don't let this thread die.... lol


----------



## user 23567 (Apr 25, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


>



Very nice! *Packs bags and moving to Minnesota*


----------



## user 23567 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been away for a while and I love all the pics that everyone posted in here...VERY NICE LADIES!!!


----------



## Cellphone111 (Apr 26, 2008)

Such wonderful, gorgeous ladies in this thread. Thank you all for posting yourselves. You've made my weekend. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Wantabelly (Apr 30, 2008)

I was feeling totally left out... know this ones been posted but hey ho... 

View attachment DSC00385.jpg


----------



## homersimpson (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn...lets go for a swim. HOT!!


----------



## Smite (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## topher38 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> I was feeling totally left out... know this ones been posted but hey ho...



Please don't feel left out.. Wow where did you take that photo at.. :smitten:


----------



## mischel (Apr 30, 2008)

hey wantabelly .
Look at the second page. I wrote about u there^^.
Anyway... hot picture honey pie .


----------



## Kazak (Jun 12, 2008)

Doc P Marshall, i did not see a pic of you. post one right away PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 12, 2008)

Kazak said:


> Doc P Marshall, i did not see a pic of you. post one right away PLEASE!!!!!



Wow, that's really flattering. But for professional reasons, Dr. P cannot. Sorry.


----------



## user 23567 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Wow, that's really flattering. But for professional reasons, Dr. P cannot. Sorry.




*cries*

I thought Dr. P was going to show her true non-human form


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 12, 2008)

OK, here's me chilling at home in my "natural" state. 

View attachment alienme.jpeg


----------



## user 23567 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, here's me chilling at home in my "natural" state.



I can die a happy man now


----------



## topher38 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, here's me chilling at home in my "natural" state.


Smoke'n... Phone home


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 12, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> I was feeling totally left out... know this ones been posted but hey ho...



I agree Wantabelly. You look great!


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 12, 2008)

Eroica86 said:


>



More great pics! Thanks Eroica86


----------



## Specter (Jun 13, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> well you two were certainly quick to respond lol... well what the hell... how about a 2 for 1 deal?:batting:
> 
> well boys, whaddaya think? hehe sorry about the myspace like quality of the first one but hey it happens sometimes



Sex si! WHOA!!!




Gimme more!



HAHAHA!


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, here's me chilling at home in my "natural" state.


... ... ...Makes sense now.. Those FFA that worked at the Big and Tall weren't capture by aliens.. they are aliens.. that went home..


----------



## snakebite (Jun 16, 2008)

no day like today to make a debut, eh?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 16, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



wow :wubu:what a debut! :smitten:


----------



## Cellphone111 (Jun 16, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



Amazing :smitten:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Jun 16, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



Heh, nothing like making a nice splash for a debut. Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## Smite (Jun 16, 2008)

That's certainly a unique way to do an introduction...so.....welcome!


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 16, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



Welcome Snakebite, great pic!


----------



## luckydogg72 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey i'm new here but may i thank god for this site all the women in the pic are beautiful an oh my god sexy


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 17, 2008)

Holy god! Too many beautiful girls.....:smitten::bounce:


----------



## topher38 (Jun 17, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



Thank you Snakebite Very lovely..


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 17, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



Your debut has already stolen the show :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Specter (Jun 19, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



In the almighty robotic words of JP from Gandmas Boy...

Sit on my face!


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jun 19, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?



...a tit bit nippley. Well, that was fun to say:happy:


----------



## theguy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, even thugh the common thought is that is was impossible, the women in here keep getting hotter and hotter. and their hotness radiates back to make the whole forum hotter as the previous hotness enhances newbies...

whatver that meant. if you knwe, i nominate you for jeopardy


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 19, 2008)

we might as well be walking on the sun


----------



## Kazak (Jun 19, 2008)

snakebite said:


> no day like today to make a debut, eh?


Beautiful! Simply BEAUTIFUL! might we have another, an encore?


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> There ya go. Formerly only Clubhouse only photo



I missed that one in the clubhouse--glad I caught it on the return engagement. Simply breathtaking--the pose, the light, the subject 

Thank you for sharing :bow:


----------



## Carl1h (Jun 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> There ya go. Formerly only Clubhouse only photo



Is that what goes on in the clubhouse? All the pics the rest of us don't get to see?!?!

That's a great pic, and I'm glad you decided to share with us, the unwashed masses.

BTW, the mass is fairly constant, but the unwashed status varies by time of day.


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 20, 2008)

edx said:


> I missed that one in the clubhouse--glad I caught it on the return engagement. Simply breathtaking--the pose, the light, the subject
> 
> Thank you for sharing :bow:


I completely agree!! It takes a good eye, and the right eye candy.. ehem.. I mean model.. 
sidenote, the style of the photo reminded me of venus at mirror by rubens


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *one little FFA in Maryland checking in*



This picture rules! :eat2:


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 20, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Ok people...
> 
> Don't make me regret this!!
> [I have actually lost about ten pounds since this was taken a few months back...but I'm too lazy to take more. blah]
> ...



This picture isn't even fair, it took me two days to even be able to speak after I seen it. :shocked::smitten:


----------



## truebritmiff (Jun 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


>



Only has nice things to say... but, still comes sit down besides ya


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Jun 25, 2008)

missaf said:


> There ya go. Formerly only Clubhouse only photo



Ahhh...a lovely backside indeed! :smitten::wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 25, 2008)

truebritmiff said:


> Only has nice things to say... but, still comes sit down besides ya




Aww..thanks :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 25, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> This picture rules! :eat2:



*thanks handsome....when are you coming to Bawlmer ???*:wubu:


----------



## survivalisfutile (Jun 25, 2008)

snowyskies said:


> well you two were certainly quick to respond lol... well what the hell... how about a 2 for 1 deal?:batting:
> 
> well boys, whaddaya think? hehe sorry about the myspace like quality of the first one but hey it happens sometimes



:smitten:

WOW, wanna chat pretty lady!! woo woo!

just kidding, but you look amazing! Seriously, whatever your doing, keep doing it


----------



## truebritmiff (Jun 26, 2008)

yw Surlysomething... sits besides ya coyly (wonder if that works) n bats mi eyes atcha


----------



## baltiMOREbhm (Jun 30, 2008)

Great Thread - Thanks to all the ladies for those ever so hot pics.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 21, 2008)

Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy  

View attachment flannel.jpg


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 21, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy



Great pic rabbitislove! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 21, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy



Aw, cute smile.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 21, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy



You are amazingly beautiful and gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

Awww...cute rabbit


----------



## Kazak (Jul 21, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy



now, how do you expect us to not get excited when you are so f-ing gorgeous? and when did they start makin rabbits so darned cute?


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 21, 2008)

I use this pic every where but what evs I'll put it here too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've posted this picture in another thread, but I will post it here too


----------



## bexy (Jul 22, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy



this is the first pic i ever recall seeing of you! youre so pretty and cute and alanis morrisette-ish!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 22, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy



*SIGH* My girl crush lives on.:wubu:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 23, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Hah. Im bumping this but don't get too excited. Its a mild cleavage shot. I'm so shy



Rabbit...you look so cute...and comfortable.


----------



## annonymous (Jul 28, 2008)

I got all dolled up last night for my BHM sort of boyfriend for naked time. He stood me up so what better to do than take naughty pics to post? However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name :blush:
I hope you boys enjoy...I mean who doesn't love a girl in dinosaur footie pajamas? Yes, they glow in the dark.  

View attachment dirty 015.jpg


View attachment dirty 022.jpg


View attachment dirty 025.jpg


View attachment dirty 005.jpg


----------



## cammy (Jul 28, 2008)

annonymous said:


> However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name



great idea...maybe I'll steal it and post!


----------



## user 23567 (Jul 28, 2008)

annonymous said:


> I got all dolled up last night for my BHM sort of boyfriend for naked time. He stood me up so what better to do than take naughty pics to post? However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name :blush:
> I hope you boys enjoy...I mean who doesn't love a girl in dinosaur footie pajamas? Yes, they glow in the dark.



Great pics!! What a moron....how dare he stand you up.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

annonymous said:


> I got all dolled up last night for my BHM sort of boyfriend for naked time. He stood me up so what better to do than take naughty pics to post? However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name :blush:
> I hope you boys enjoy...I mean who doesn't love a girl in dinosaur footie pajamas? Yes, they glow in the dark.



Duuude
Thats hawt!
I <3 those PJs!

dumb move boyfriend.


----------



## Smite (Jul 28, 2008)

Dinosaurs are awesome, therefore you're awesome even though we don't know who you are to give you a "Dinosaurly Awesome" award along with this t-shirt:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 28, 2008)

annonymous said:


> I got all dolled up last night for my BHM sort of boyfriend for naked time. He stood me up so what better to do than take naughty pics to post? However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name :blush:
> I hope you boys enjoy...I mean who doesn't love a girl in dinosaur footie pajamas? Yes, they glow in the dark.



Oh my god... talk about gorgeous!

:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 28, 2008)

annonymous said:


> I got all dolled up last night for my BHM sort of boyfriend for naked time. He stood me up so what better to do than take naughty pics to post? However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name :blush:
> I hope you boys enjoy...I mean who doesn't love a girl in dinosaur footie pajamas? Yes, they glow in the dark.



oooo...A mystery! I love a good riddle. I think I speak for most of the BHM's here when I say I think we need more...ahem...clues.


----------



## Aikiman (Jul 28, 2008)

everyone of you ladies that put up a picture are totally hot hands down the best looking women on the net.:smitten:


----------



## Kazak (Jul 29, 2008)

annonymous said:


> ... However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name :blush:... who doesn't love a girl in dinosaur footie pajamas? Yes, they glow in the dark.



dont worry, i didnt even notice your feet. really, they glow in the dark?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 29, 2008)

great thread! very sexy ladies, my hat is off to all of you , how bout another 10 pages haha


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Specter (Jul 30, 2008)

annonymous said:


> I got all dolled up last night for my BHM sort of boyfriend for naked time. He stood me up so what better to do than take naughty pics to post? However I wasn't brave enough to post under my usual screen name :blush:
> I hope you boys enjoy...I mean who doesn't love a girl in dinosaur footie pajamas? Yes, they glow in the dark.



Sexsi! Wow, thats hot, cool pajamas too. lol

That guys a loser for missing out on that, call me next time, Ill deliver. HAHA!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 31, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


>



Very cool. The detail shows up so well in the bigger version, really makes the pic I think.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Very cool. The detail shows up so well in the bigger version, really makes the pic I think.



Thanks! I look at it and think...'man, I look like my Dad, middle sister and nephew'


----------

